# Mixi



## Helen1972 (Nov 7, 2007)

Just had to have our beloved rabbit put to sleep because of mixi so please be carefull. Apparently it is all over north lincolnshire.


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

aw, im really sorry to hear that. pity i couldnt welcome you to the forum on a lighter note but hi anyway


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss!

Welcome to the site too


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry to hear that and to think it was man made

welcome to the site its good for a laugh


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------



## furball (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Im a rescue for rodents and Shropshire is rife with it too sadly so be careful folks.I know theres little you can do but get your rabbits vaccinated and hope.Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

I lost one of my bunnies to mixi this year. Its horrible and it makes me so angry to know that its man made aswell!!! I am so sorry for your loss and hope you feel better soon *hugs*


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss and welcome to the forum


----------



## jo-ann (Nov 2, 2007)

oh on that is not good i am so sorry


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

myxi's prob the worst thing a rabbit could get, the poor thing rip x


----------



## -ange- (Dec 12, 2007)

Sorry for your loss I know how you fell i had to put 3 of our rabbits down a few months back.
It's been a bad in Essex to in 2007. Wet weather doesnt.


----------

